# Wicked Light



## realtree555 (Jan 4, 2012)

We just finished up a weekend of night hunting. I used the Wicked Lights W400 Predator Pack for the first time. I have been researching lights for weeks. I decided on the Wicked Light and I'm glad I did. It is a great light for the money. With the predator pack you get 2 of the lights. One is to be gun mounted and the other is a scan light. I put the red LEDs in both lights. I could see eyes Friday night (clear night with some stars) at about 450 yards. Could identify them as a coyote at about 200 with my scope (9X) and the gun mounted light. They come with chargers that can be used in the truck between spots. I am keeping them for sure.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Thanks for the report-----I'll have some for next year for sure------------------sb*


----------



## Addicted (Feb 25, 2013)

I would agree. Excellent light. Well worth the money.


----------



## CBooth (Jun 5, 2012)

I am just getting into coyote hunting and starting my setup. I can't decide w400 or kill light xlr250. What was your deciding factor realtree555?


----------



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

I just bought the xlr250. I like it so far although I haven't got any yotes with it. I have bagged some bunnies though and they didn't seem to know they were lit up.









Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## A10hunter (Jan 30, 2013)

Looks like a good investment, and I have been saving up for a set-up like this.


----------



## X-Calibur Lighting Systems (Feb 10, 2013)

CBooth said:


> I am just getting into coyote hunting and starting my setup. I can't decide w400 or kill light xlr250. What was your deciding factor realtree555?


Wicked is a longer light, that has internal charging capabilities. EWT is a shorter light, an the LED module is not directly attached to the reflector cone.

X-Calibur Lighting Systems
http://facebook.com/XCaliburLightingSystems


----------



## eyemall (Jul 5, 2010)

I was just asking on another post about these lights and if they were worth the price.


----------



## willy3 (Jan 6, 2013)

I have both the wicked and the kill lights. Beside one being about an inch or so longer than the other they both work great. You can light up eye balls at at least 400 yrds and see the animal at 200. Both are durable. I supose i would give a slight edge to the wicked light because of options and what comes with the light. performance wise it's dead even.


----------



## loic (May 8, 2012)

Check this guy. http://www.onestopthrowshop.com/aboutus.sc
I have the fandyfire (white) and it outperform my xlr (green) for it I ordered the protected battery, they are better battery thsn the one I use in my green light.
I use tge fandyfire to scan, the green is mounted on my rifle

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------

